
Show HN: Devilbox 0.12 released: dockerized LAMP/MEAN stack (any version combo) - everythingcli
https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox/releases/tag/0.12
======
everythingcli
Devilbox v0.12 released

The devilbox is a modern and highly customisable LAMP and MEAN stack
replacement based purely on docker and docker-compose running on all major
platforms. It supports an unlimited number of projects for which vhosts and
DNS records are created automatically. Email catch-all and popular development
tools will be at your service as well.

\-----

* Webpage: [http://devilbox.org](http://devilbox.org)

* Github: [https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox](https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox)

* Changelog: [https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox/releases/tag/0.12](https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox/releases/tag/0.12)

\-----

If you have any questions, recommendations or other feedback, feel free to let
me know.

